# TIR3s



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What do you all know about the Whelen TIR3 LED lights? Are they as good as they seem? Can you wire say four of them together in the grille and synchronize them? Do they need a separate power supply to make them flash? I'm new to this whole light thing. I'm thinking of putting two (maybe four) in my grille and two on my crossover toolbox when I start volunteer firefighting. We are required to have lights and I don't really want a lightbar because my truck won't fit in the garage. I was thinking a few TIR3s and a Whelen 90 Watt 6 head hide-a-way kit would to the trick and I'd have a nice sleeper fire truck without drawing a lot of attention to myself.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont have experiance with the TIR3s but I have the LIN3s which are nearly identical except the reflector is setup different. Mine are amber and they are SUPER BRIGHT. I also have the soundoff predator IIs in my grille and even though they are brighter, its not by much and they have 8 gen 4 leds in them. They can be powered without an external flashe module. They have a sync wire that allows and # of them to flash at the same time. So if you put 4 in your grill then you can have the 2 pairs flashing alternately. At least i beleive that is how they work. I have 2 LIN3s, one under the F_250 badge on the front fender on each side. I have a video of them in strobe video thread. its the video where im in an install bay with the bay lights on.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yes you can wire 4 at a time i believe and they have a wire that can flash them at the same time ... they dont require external flash pack ... easy to install .. for the money is worth it


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Check into www.whackerusa.com The Traffic Cleaner Series are super bright and not that expensive. Just an idea.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*leds*

try led 3's or lx 4's very good lights
http://www.ledguy.net/


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

I like the LX4's over the TIR3. Better output, ability to have split colors, and split flash patterns and only a few more dollars. For the front of the truck these are great lights.

For the side of a vehicle I like the linear style light. They have a wider range of light output and are more suited for the side of a vehicle. LIN3's are nice but I prefer the Xtreme 6's for only a few more dollars again.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have two TIR3's on my license plate on a bracket. Very very bright and at eye level of most cars. You could put those on a front license plate as well. The bracket makes installation a joke. You could even rig up two of those brackets to do your grille installation


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.whackerusa.com/axixtechsled04trafficcleanerseries.htm

Watch the videos!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys! If I don't go with a lightbar, these will be what I'm getting.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

POPO4995;435305 said:


> http://www.whackerusa.com/axixtechsled04trafficcleanerseries.htm
> 
> Watch the videos!


I really, really like the look of those.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*my opinion*

The TIR3 light heads are awsome lights, i have done many installs at my department using them and they have a great directional output, personaly i would go with the LIN3 lightheads due to the fact that they have a wider light output and can been seen better at more of an angle. I have two 500 series Linear 6s (next step up from the LIN3) in amber on the back of my toolbox and they are bright! alos they can be seen when standing on the side of my truck which eliminates the need for side warning. If you plan on plowing and you are a volunteer firefighter I would look into these lights http://www.brookingindustries.com/instructions/758632068.gif These lights have the ability to run amber for plowing, and then by taping a momentaryt switch run red for responding to calls


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm also thinking about mounting two on the rollbar of my tractor.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The TIR and LIN's are mint to install becuase they dont require a power supply. Very simple to install and you can Sync a ton of them together. If you get bound up First Time, let me know. We have done many ford truck light installs...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Im pretty sure you can only have 8 max, sync'ed up.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ultimate plow;436245 said:


> Im pretty sure you can only have 8 max, sync'ed up.


That's more than I need, so I should be good to go.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I have way more than 8 synched up. No problems so far. I have heard this discussed on other threads / boards, and all agree you can synch more than 8


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Sno What;437200 said:


> I have way more than 8 synched up. No problems so far. I have heard this discussed on other threads / boards, and all agree you can synch more than 8


That's a lot of wire to run around the truck


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

POPO4995;435305 said:


> http://www.whackerusa.com/axixtechsled04trafficcleanerseries.htm
> 
> Watch the videos!


WWWWOOOOOOAAAAAHHHHH!! those are intense!!!!!

http://www.whackerusa.com/store/index.php?page=1&act=viewCat&catId=2
Nicely priced as well...i think!


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Here is a good thread you can use as a reference*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37299&highlight=fire


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

04f250xlt;440070 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37299&highlight=fire


Yeah, that's my old thread. I wanted a new updated one in the new forum!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

the new whelen lin4's are awsome i got a sneek peack from a buddy of mine who owns a fire and safety store there better than the lin3's and the tir3's


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Fiafighterdude;476136 said:


> the new whelen lin4's are awsome i got a sneek peack from a buddy of mine who owns a fire and safety store there better than the lin3's and the tir3's


I havnt heard of those. When are they coming out?


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

They are available now check out www.lshlights.com I have a couple of amber TIR3's on the back of my dumper they are super bright. I also have a magnetic mount Whelen L22 LED beacon on the cab roof. I want to add a few LED's to the front and cant decide between the TIR3's and the LIN4's


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Those LIN4s looks pretty nice. A little bit more pricey, but you get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Before I spent the money on the Whelen linear's I woud look at Lighting-X linear series lights. JMHO


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Eclipse;477817 said:


> Before I spent the money on the Whelen linear's I woud look at Lighting-X linear series lights. JMHO


I had a couple of those, they are Chinese made junk!!! Only lasted about a year. I'll stick to American made Whelens


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

EJK2352;478197 said:


> I had a couple of those, they are Chinese made junk!!! Only lasted about a year. I'll stick to American made Whelens


Personally I have not been disappointed by genuine Lightning-X products but there are several, almost identical, imitations out there that are junk.


----------

